# Quick XBox Q'



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm going to set up XBox live for a friend of mine but I just have 1 question first. Does he need to have the harddrive for XBox live or is the harddrive only needed when downloading?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

you used to be able to get away with a memory card for saving games but the new xbox experience takes a lot of memory so a harddrive is a must now. its not just for downloads but for saving game data and gamer themes.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

:thumb: cheers matey!


----------

